

NASA worker claims he was fired over intelligent design - zippo
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57395314/suit-nasa-worker-fired-over-intelligent-design/

======
tokenadult
The Hacker News guidelines say, "If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably
off-topic."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

CBS News is a network TV news site. Just in case this thread gets traction, I
should share the most accessible link

<http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/comdesc/>

about the underlying science.

~~~
vannevar
I don't think the crux of the article is about intelligent design per se. The
controversy is whether the guy was fired for expressing religious beliefs at
the office. What makes it potentially interesting to HN is that 'the office'
in this case was JPL, an ostensibly scientific organization. Whether or not
it's the case here, should a scientific organization be able to fire an
employee who subscribes to bad science? Does it matter if the belief is
religiously motivated? I can see where HN readers might be interested in these
questions.

